# If you could snowboard anywhere in the world...



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know of any snowboard bum who has good lodgings, unlimited funds, and lots of jazz music in their collection.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Whistler, then prolly some where in the swiss alps (been there but didnt board) because its just so beautiful.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going boarding in the switz alps in a couple of weeks.

If I could go anywhere I'd love to heli board Alaska. That would be an amazing experience.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Hokkaido 

I'd have no wants at all.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Japan and Alaska.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Been to Japan, going back again in Feb.

Next on my hitlist is Whistler, then possibly Argentina, then the Swiss Alps, Southern hemisphere then Northern hemisphere etc alternating with the seasons.

Every mountain has something different to offer, there is no one place I would stick to. Altho Japan was pretty magic in itself.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Valdez*

Valdez, AK is the best I've ever had for it's sustained steepness and killer pow.


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Valdez, AK is the best I've ever had for it's sustained steepness and killer pow.


that's magical


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Either AK or NZ for me.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Switzerland, Japan. France


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Antarctica.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Alaska or Whistler


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Where to ride*

Japan works too.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

japan over alaska because alaska has ALOT of downtime


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

France #1
Japan #2
Alaska #3

probably that's how I order it...


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

What a hard decision. I would love to get to Krasnaya Polyana before the olympics ruin it forever. or Andorra, the entire country is mountains. Couldn't go wrong with the largest mountains in the world, Himalayas, which I've heard get legendary snowfall. either way I would get a helicopter to tour where ever I am

----------------
Now playing: Passion Pit - Moth's Wings
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I would halo board the Hilary steppe on Mt. Everest all the way to the base of the mountain with a team of switch-riding sherpas.

I could probably hook that up if I were a bajillionaire


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

take your pick of any of Jeremy Jones' fantasy lines. Like this one:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Co, no question smartest move for a true bum. Save money buy an Epic pass and ride all the mountains. There is no where else you can find that allows you to ride that many mountains for so cheap..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

JSnow said:


> Co, no question smartest move for a true bum. Save money buy an Epic pass and ride all the mountains. There is no where else you can find that allows you to ride that many mountains for so cheap..


You've hit it on the head. 

Sad thing is people in Denver think the Epic pass is too expensive... There's passes in this state for just 1 mountain that are more then the Epic Pass which gives you multiple world class hills to ride. Jackson Hole Wyoming is roughly 8 hours from here and last I check their season pass was like 2 grand, and that's just for JH! Steamboat is over a grand for that pass alone...

CO is an amazing state and the longer I live here, the more I realize why locals would prefer others to stay away. 

Eventually I hope to be like the other kats in CO that strictly ride backcountry though.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Snowboard anywhere*

The Epic Pass is sweet. I vacation in Colorado every year and will retire there in the not to distant future. It's a great deal if you're only there 2 weeks. Back Bowls at Vail on a powder day...not too shabby. When I move there, I'll do some backcountry too but the price is too sweet to pass up the Epic.

Still lovin' Japan though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Alaska, New Zealand, and i heard some places in Russia are very good.


----------

